# Prices



## Jen1204ca (May 25, 2010)

W0W, this is not cheap is it? I went to the Wal-Mart here today, no coconut oil in any size, or any brand. No lard in anything but 1 lb bricks for $1.88 each. The closest supplier to me wants for just over a quart of fractionated coconut oil $21.40 and for regular coconut oil just under a quart $8.75. 

How does that compare to the prices others pay?


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I found some at a Chinese/Hmong grocery store for 3 dollars for about a quart of coconut oil. It may be imported but it is reasonable compared. They also had palm oil. The olive oil was cheaper at Cosco for me. It still added up though. I think you have to buy in bulk to get the real price breaks. Good luck and let me know if you find cheaper suppliers.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm getting coconut oil just under $1 per pound. Palm oil is $1 per pound but I have to pay for shipping, like $13.50 for the 50 lb cube. For lard, the last time I bought a 50 lb cube I think it was around $26. I wish I used it more often.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out Columbus Foods - Great site - gives you the shipping $ per item. I get my coconut oil 50 lbs at $50 + $17 shipping.


----------



## Jen1204ca (May 25, 2010)

I will check Columbus foods and an Asian grocery store next time I am in the city. I hate to think of shipping lard and oil internationally..... but it may end up being the way to go.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jenny there simply has to be a forum with soapers on it in Canada...Columbus foods bottles and jars coconut oil, lard etc....for alot of manufacturers in the US......in one store in my town coconut oil sells for less than $5 for the 34.5 ounces.....yet at a "whole foods" type of place it sells for 3 times as much with a different label....both come from Columbus foods. Soapers choice is just a division of their large manufacturing space that sells their bulk products in smaller amounts. There has to be one in Canada that would cost you less in shipping. Perhaps go to soapdishforum.com I think it's thedish.com now google.com it and it will take you to their new site, there are folks from all over the country on that site...ask for gals from your providence to help you find suppliers. Also with the goats, someone look up Canada for her see what district it is...surely there is information that can come from your district list that can help you with feed and a store like jeffers that we have. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Shopping Cart Subtotal: $53.50
Shipping: $21.25
Grand Total: $74.75

I would love to find this at a better price or better shipping.


----------

